# Photoshop schneller laden



## Teufelskerl1977 (23. Januar 2008)

Habe mal ne Frage.

Benutze auf der Arbeit Photoshop CS2. Habe auch andere, also nicht Standard, Stile, Pinsel etc drin.

Beim Starten braucht PS jetzt relativ lange (30-40 Sekunden). Gibts ne Lösung  wie das wieder schneller geht...außer alle Sonderpinsel etc zu entfernen?


----------



## ink (23. Januar 2008)

Moin
Vielleicht hilft das
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=10149&sid=e7380ed374e82662e4dfe37e20a9ddbe

Peez


----------



## Teufelskerl1977 (23. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Moin
> Vielleicht hilft das
> http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=10149&sid=e7380ed374e82662e4dfe37e20a9ddbe
> 
> Peez



Sieht gut aus...werde ich mal testen. Danke!


----------



## hierbavida (23. Januar 2008)

Ich lege Unterordner in den entsprechenden Ordner an, zB "meinePinsel" in Vorgaben/Pinsel und kopiere aus meinem Pinselordner die benötigten Pinsel. Mit der Zeit sammelt sich einiges an. Wird alles mal zu viel, d.h. die Perfomance geht in die Knie, dann leere ich die Ordner "meine...". Gleiches trifft auch auf Filter zu.
CS3 legt alle benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen nicht unter C:\Programme\....Vorgaben oder ...Zusatzmodule mehr ab, sondern unter "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\U S E R N A M E\Anwendungsdaten\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS3\Vorgaben\..."!
Dazu muss man aber in der Exploreransicht versteckte Dateien sichtbar machen.


----------

